# What American accent do you have?



## Andrew Green (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=9827



> North Central
> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]What people call the "Minnesota accent."  Sounds almost Canadian.  You may have even been asked if you were from Canada before.[/FONT]



hmm...  guess thats about right for a Canadian 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

That was fun.  It nailed me as growing up in Cleveland.


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.

Hmm...thats only because they didn't ask me where I pahked the Hondar.
[/FONT]


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 13, 2007)

Midland.  I don't think it is very accurate.  I know I have a Southern Accent.  Bob and Brian could certainly back me up on that, I am sure.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure why it came up with this ... LOL ... I'm West Coast, California and always have been.

My Results:





Northern

You have a Northern accent. That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the Western New England accent that news networks go for.


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Not sure why it came up with this


 
You came up with that result because you know how to correctly pronounce words.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 13, 2007)

Midland ("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.

I guess that works. I've heard that us Northwesterners talk with a very generic accent.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2007)

I came out Midland as well - which doesn't really surprise me; I've lived all over the country, and it kind of all balances out.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2007)

Northeast- Boston accent. Nailed it perfectly!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 13, 2007)

Northern, as befits a native of GraRapids. 

Here's a good site:  The Michigan Accent Pronunciation Guide


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG - the quiz totally nailed it, of course, you could just listen to this and figure out where I'm from...


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2007)

North Eastern accent for me apparently. I actually have quite a well spoken English accent, so close enough for me.  A Midlands accent in the UK, is quite different. You have to hear it to believe it. Instantly makes someone sound as though they have an IQ on a par with Dubya.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 13, 2007)

> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Midland* [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland. [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]
> 
> ...



Interesting - I'm a So. Cal girl who lives in the Pac NW! :lol2:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 13, 2007)

Midland. Inaccurate. I've been told I don't have a Southern accent, and people have a hard time believing me when I tell them I grew up here!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2007)

What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)

My Results:







Midland

("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate.  Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.

:idunno:  I guess I don't sound "Canadian"


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 13, 2007)

Lisa said:


> :idunno:  I guess I don't sound "Canadian"


It's all those damn Americans you hang out with, eh? :lfao:


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 13, 2007)

Lisa said:


> :idunno: I guess I don't sound "Canadian"


 
Well, they don't ask how you pronounce "hoser," so what do you expect?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 13, 2007)

What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)

My Results:





Midland

("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate.  Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.

Hokey doke, not exactly what I would gues for someone growing up in Seattle, but it looks like alot of PNWers are getting this result.

Lamont


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2007)

Strange people have always said I was from New England when they head me but this says 


*Midland* ("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 13, 2007)

It called me "midland", which is odd. Raised as a rugrat in rural Hawaii, then moved to So. Cal., where (aside from a stint learning travellers versions of a couple Euro languages) I've been ever since. Pops is from Indiana, and still says, "WaRsh" and "Eye-talian", which we make fun of. But Ma is a California girl from birth, with some southern hicks for parents (Oklahoma & Texas).

I'd be curious to see how I sounded to REAL midlanders, and perhaps those further east and north.

I think Californians don't enunciate; bite their words, cuz someone decided it wasn't cool to open your mouth when you speak. It's be interesting to see if midlanders share that perception.

Be good,

Dave


----------



## Yeti (Jun 13, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Hmm...thats only because they didn't ask me where I pahked the Hondar.[/FONT]


 
Brilliant!
They pegged me as the same. Growing up a New Hampshire boy, I never thought I'd be pegged as "Midland"-er...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 13, 2007)

Now I did the quiz even though I'm from Australia.  The result was interesting.



*Northeastern* Most people don't know it but this is actually what dictionaries are based on. If you don't believe me, pick up any American dictionary and look up "source" and "sauce" and you'll see they are written with the same vowel pronunciation.


Seems about right if I was ever going to have an American accent.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 13, 2007)

Northern, born and raised in New Jersey but I've always been told I have an Ohio accent - what ever that is.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 'Midland' accent.


Which is REALLY weird, 'cuz I'm from Virginia.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 13, 2007)

Minor Boston accent. Ya know, caaaaaar.
irate5:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2007)

What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)

My Results:







Northern

You have a Northern accent.  That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the Western New England accent that news networks go for.



Not a bad thing since I grew up and live in South East Michigan


----------



## donna (Jun 14, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Now I did the quiz even though I'm from Australia. The result was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto for me as well.  Be interesting to see if a Northeastern accent sounds anything like an Aussie accent!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Now I did the quiz even though I'm from Australia. The result was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Funny thing about that. The younger groups my age and down say pronounce it differently. The older groups pronounce them the same. They pronounce words with "O's" like "Dorchester" or "shorts" the way you say "sauce". The younger groups pronounce them as "doorchester" and "shoorts" like saying "ore". At least so in the Boston area. So I guess it's changing.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 14, 2007)

My results are mid-land accent. 

I have heard this before despite spending most of my life in Oklahoma and Texas. My father grew up in Brooklyn, NY and my mother in Missouri, so I think since I learned to speak from them, that is why I don't have a southern accent. However, my brother is very country...no clue about that one.

The survey didn't include the little nuances that make up where you maybe from.  More that how you say the word, what word you choose also can label where you are from. For instance, I always use the word "fixin'" as in "I am fixin' to go to the store", and every soft drink is a "Coke" no matter what the product is.  No matter how "mid-land" I may sound, just using these two words in this fashion immediately tag me as a product of the south.


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2007)

Nailed..Grew up in Cleveland...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 14, 2007)

Heh, newscaster here.
California and Oregon, I guess enough Oregon to take the valley out of the Santa Cruz kid ;p.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

Look lak ah gots da Suthern acksent ya'll. Gawl-lee ta thank I got a voyce lak Gomer Pyle. Surprize Surprize Surprize! 

Ah always thawt that dem Minnesodas folk talk lak Swedes meself! You know... like from that movie Fargo... "yah he was kinda funny lookin'". "Yah?" "yah."

Occasionally I'll lapse into something from the British Isles; Scots or Irish or just ruddy ole English. Some folks ask where I'm from when I do that... must be pretty good.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 14, 2007)

How many pronounce "creek" so that it rhymes with "pick"?  hehe.  My wife, a Kansan, gives me grief about my oo's.  "How arr yooo?"  "Oo, I'm gooo-ud".  :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> How many pronounce "creek" so that it rhymes with "pick"?  hehe.  My wife, a Kansan, gives me grief about my oo's.  "How arr yooo?"  "Oo, I'm gooo-ud".  :rofl:


Sometimes I'll pronounce crick when referring to a creek... depends on my mood.
But my "oo's" will stay the same short way. I doan't strich 'em owt ya knaow.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 14, 2007)

MACaver said:



> Occasionally I'll lapse into something from the British Isles; Scots or Irish or just ruddy ole English. Some folks ask where I'm from when I do that... must be pretty good.



Lol, any particular reason why, or just because you can?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been asked several times before if I came from England (across the pond).  I don't know... as I've never heard the British speak and I really don't know how I speak when compared to others. (I'm deaf).  It's been said I speak in a "short and clipped" way.  I grew up in the SouthWest region (New Mexico).

According to my best estimation of how I might speak, the link says I'm Midland (??)

All I know is that I have a definite "deaf accent" and it takes a while for others to listen to how I'm saying before they figure out what I'm actually saying.

- Ceicei


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 14, 2007)

I've lived all over the USA (Midwest, New England, Deep South), and everywhere I go, people say that I have no accent.

If anything, I get more comments on the voice, where people ask if I'm ill...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

Kensai said:


> MA-Caver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:idunno: No particular reason why, it just comes upon me occasionally so I do it but conciously I'll switch back to my regular way of speaking.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> :idunno: I guess I don't sound "Canadian"


 
I'm Canadian, and came out Midland.  Interestingly enough, that's a typical Canadian accent (nobody says "aboot" for "about" here).  Many Canadian broadcasters pursue careers in the U.S. since the typical Canadian "urban" accent tends to sound neutral to U.S. listeners.  Sometimes my southern Nova Scotia accent comes out, but not often.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Kensai (Jun 14, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> :idunno: No particular reason why, it just comes upon me occasionally so I do it but conciously I'll switch back to my regular way of speaking.



Fair enough. My parents are Irish, and many moons ago, when I'd have a few too many, I'd break into an Irish accent. Very odd.  I don't drink any more of course, so that nipped that in the bud. Can do quite a fine American accent if I say so myself. Lol.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting results for me, considering I've lived in the south for 15 years of my life, and the other 15 in the D.C. area....

*What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)* 

*Midland* 
("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, now I know why I was asked if I was from the Pittsburg area at one point.  Although, I am pretty good at throwing out a "southern drawl"  if I'm in the mood!  That's another funny story-  I've lived in S.C. and Tennessee for a few years here and there, and can pretty much pick out which one a person is from, especially Ten.  They just have that certain "sound"...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 14, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> How many pronounce "creek" so that it rhymes with "pick"? hehe. My wife, a Kansan, gives me grief about my oo's. "How arr yooo?" "Oo, I'm gooo-ud". :rofl:


 
Growing up in Oklahoma, we would say "we're fixin' to go crawdad fishin' down by the crick"...in Texas (Houston area) we say "hey ya'll, I'm fixin' to go fishin' in the bayou".

Also in Houston, the "H" is not pronounced...Houston = (Y)ouston and the city of Humble = Umble.  There is a street called Monroe that is pronounced MONroe and another one Kuykendahl pronounced Kirkendall. The days of the week do not end in a 'y' instead it is pronounced Mondee, Tuesdee...and so on.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, as I said before-  I live near D.C....  A few years ago, I went to the southern part of West Va., and was eating breakfast with a group of friends that I met there.  I asked for some syrup, and they just laughed at me.  I say it like "see-rup", and they said it like "sir-up".


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2007)

Ummmm....  Yeah-  ignore that, please...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 16, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Well, as I said before- I live near D.C.... A few years ago, I went to the southern part of West Va., and was eating breakfast with a group of friends that I met there. I asked for some syrup, and they just laughed at me. I say it like "see-rup", and they said it like "sir-up".


 
In some parts of Texas, it is also pronounced "sur-rup".

I just couldn't imagine having to learn English as a foreign language; then traveling the English speaking world and trying to understand what people are saying.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 16, 2007)

Midland ("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland.


I guess seeing as how everyone else who grew up in New England is getting this response, it shouldn't suprise me.


----------



## Kwiter (Jun 18, 2007)

Said I was from Northeast and I am, Brooklyn Boy here, was waiting to see if they had jeetyet(did you eat yet) there and one two tree(three)

hehehehehe'


----------



## crushing (Jun 18, 2007)

The quiz nailed this Michigander as Northern.  When I'm in Florida, people ask me if I'm from Canada.

A few years ago we went to a restaurant with some relatives visiting from Oklahoma.  We ordered drinks; one of the women from Oklahoma ordered an iced-tea.  The waitress brought her an Asti.  We all had a pretty good laugh.


----------

